# My first fatty - With mucho Q-View!!!



## biaviian (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought some JD sausage (hot and mild) and I think I'll mix them 1/2 and 1/2.  I also have some spinach, valencia peppers, and onions from my garden as well as some feta cheese.  I am thinking of adding some other cheese in there (mozzarella or colby jack).  I am wrapping it in some hickory smoked bacon (from a friend).  I'm planning on using apple or peach.  I was thinking of cherry but I think I have a lot of apple and peach laying around.

Any thoughts?  Sound good?

I'm also going to do some potatoes and ABTs.


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds like a plan and a good one at that.

 show us some pics.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been in a hurry each time I've smoked so I haven't taken pics yet but I hope to for my first fatty.


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a fatty. You can't go wrong. Gotta share the Qview my freind. It's more fun when you make all of us drool.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a question.  I hope somebody will answer.  I want to put two Cornish hens in there tomorrow at the same time as the fatty.  However, I don't have time for a brine so I want to do it on a high temp (275-280).  See any issues with it being that high for the fatty?


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2010)

Cherry apple or peach will all work, myself I'd probably mix them, that's just me.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 28, 2010)

you should be fine with the fatty at those temps, it will just cook faster.  You could inject the hens btw and still smoke them low if you want. But either way you will be good imo


----------



## biaviian (Jun 28, 2010)

I was going to inject but I'm making them for my brother and sister-in-law so I want to stick with what I know tastes great.  I actually have them in a brine now.

Meat, I generally mix two together.  Usually it is Peach and Apple.  Once in a while I'll do Hickory and cherry together.  It think the sweetness of the cherry mixes great with hickory.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 29, 2010)

I have pics ready but I need to know something first.  I have the internal temp at 166 but the bacon doesn't look done.  What's that all about?


----------



## biaviian (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of this fatty.  I never really like JD sausage (or any breakfast sausage for that matter) so I'm not sure why I used it.  I should have stuck with the sausage from my local butcher.  Also, the feta is a bit too strong.  I guess I put too much in there.  I have pics that I'm scaling down now.


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 29, 2010)

Experimenting is half the fun of fatties.  I've really enjoyed playing with all the flavors.  As far as the bacon, I tried cranking up the temp on the smoker to around 300 for the last 30 minutes,  I had nothing else to smoke so it worked nicely.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## lugnutz (Jun 29, 2010)

fresh made sausage from your local grocer or meat market is the only way to go!  That stuff in a tube is just no fun to work with, I tried farmland on my first one, so much fat that it actually looked like white meat ( kinda like ground turkey ).

I've tried hamburger fatties as well and they just are not as good as the sausage.  I've come to the conclusion that you should never stuff a fattie with good for you food, its pointless.

The bacon is done, it is just soft.  Like if you cook in on low heat on the stove, it stays limp unless you cook it for a long long time. 

hmmm bout time for me to get another fattie goin!!


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Jun 30, 2010)

man, nice full smoker you had going there.  one thing to remember is to keep the poultry on the lowest rack.  you dont want those drippings to get on anything else.

how did those potatoes turn out?  were they cooked/semi-cooked before you put them in the smoker?


----------



## biaviian (Jun 30, 2010)

No, not cooked first which is why they didn't cook.  I thought they would cook in 3 hours at 275-300 but they didn't. 

I was more worried about the pork juices dripping on to the chicken.  Do I not have to worry about that as much?


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 30, 2010)

Thumbs up on the Qview. It all looks great


----------

